# I finally found the answers!.....funny



## Inturmoil (Sep 22, 2009)

NINE WORDS WOMEN USE 


(1) *Fine*: This is the word women use to end an argument when they are right and you need to shut up. 
(2) *Five Minutes:* ! If she is getting dressed, this means a half an hour. Five minutes is only five minutes if you have just been given five more minutes to watch the game before helping around the house.
(3) *Nothing:* This is the calm before the storm. This means something, and you should be on your toes. Arguments that begin with nothing usually end in fine.
(4) *Go Ahead!:* This is a dare, not permission. Don't Do It!
(5) *Loud Sigh*: This is actually a word, but is a non-verbal statement often misunderstood by men. A loud sigh means she thinks you are an idiot and wonders why she is wasting her time standing here and arguing with you about nothing. (Refer back to # 3 for the meaning of nothing.)
(6) *That's Okay:* This is one of the most dangerous statements a women can make to a man. That's okay means she wants to think long and hard before deciding how and when you will pay for your mistake.
(7) *Thanks:* A woman is thanking you, do not question, or faint. Just say you're welcome. (I want to add in a clause here - This is true, unless she says 'Thanks a lot' - that is PURE sarcasm and she is not thanking you at all. DO NOT say 'you're welcome' . that will bring on a 'whatever').
(8) *Whatever: * Is a woman's way of saying F-- YOU!
(9) *Don't worry about it, I got it:* Another dangerous statement, meaning this is something that a woman has told d a man to do several times, but is now doing it herself. This will later result in a man asking 'What's wrong?' For the woman's response refer to # 3.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

How about when my husband makes a decison that I totally disagree with and I say, "Okay". It really means, "I hope you don't screw this up but in the interest of your ego I will show you respect and let you make this mistake."


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

funny stuff


----------



## hoping (Sep 28, 2009)

you know... it sad but i think the women realy think we believe them when they sigh loud and say it's nothing... and that it's a big surprise when nothing is some thing...

very funny


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

darn it!!! i thought i was being sly with that "nothing" crap. = )


----------



## nonnie (Dec 19, 2009)

And men say they don't understand women!


----------



## mansiho (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes they dont.


----------

